# Tall Urago



## schwinnderella (Jul 8, 2020)

Urago, I bought this bike from Hank Sima who was a professional 6 day rider. Hank gets a half page in the book Six days of Madness by Ted Harper. Hank also sold me a bunch of 1930's motorcycle/bicycle trade magazines, and some wood rim wheels.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 8, 2020)

Sounds like Hank is a pretty nice guy. And that's a really cool bike!   Congrats!


----------



## juvela (Jul 8, 2020)

-----

Thanks very much for posting.

Was Hank able to give you a specific date for the bicycle?

I have one somewhat similar which may be close in time.  Mine is about 1957 and is one model down the range as it is built of Durifort.

Thanks again!    

-----


----------



## schwinnderella (Jul 8, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Thanks very much for posting.
> 
> ...



If he indicated a year I do not recall, but as you suspect I would think late 1950's.


----------



## juvela (Jul 8, 2020)

-----

Thank you very much for the rapid response.

The frame on mine, being a model or so down the range, has different lugs, seat stay treatment, etc.  It is Durifort tubes and all of the frame bits are NERVEX, right down to the bridges.

Very fine job with the photos you did.  Love the shot of the AD HOC pump head and the early version of the Juy Competition front mech.

Was not able to tell from the pictures, what are the brakes?  My example has Beborex roller-cams.

Thank you again.

Hope you get lots of enjoyment from the machine.  I know that if I had it would probably put it up on the living room wall to enjoy it all the better!

Elderly bachelor so no Missus to get upset...   

-----


----------

